# Can you post a pic of your black sable?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Puppy and adult would be great! Or just Puppy or just adult is fine too


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's my sable, pics ranging from 10 weeks to 10 months. Not sure exactly what you meant by black sable, but he does have a lot of black in him...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well here is my "dark" sable, the dark is black Masi
here she is around 10wks old









and now , she's 2.5yrs old


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is my sable girl. She's not a "black sable" per say but she's pretty dark.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

For those that don't know, something along the lines of these (and Masi) are what is referred to as black sable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my boy " Max" father to Masi



















and Max's son Enzo



















and Masi's brother Drake



















and this is Ike ( no kin )


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

ahhh I love your babies Wanda !!! And Masi looks like her father definetly!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Marissa said:


> ahhh I love your babies Wanda !!! And Masi looks like her father definetly!


 2nd that...always a treat to see pics of the Kleinenhain kids!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys  I need to post new one of all the girls. I took some a few days ago once i get them on photobucket I'll post them here. Feebie is a knockout too


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Cant wait to see them


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this makes me want a black sable even more.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

i wouldnt taken anythink for mine


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

oh my gosh... stunning! I hope my future GSD looks like Ike... beautiful! Thank you so much for taking the time to post.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

-gasp-

Oh my gosh, Ike is gorgeous! I think my heart skipped a beat! ^^ Every dog that was posted on here was absolutely stunning (I have a bit of a soft spot for sables), but Ike really made me stop and stare for a moment. =) He must be amazing up close and personal! 

=P I was gonna make a thread later on down the week, but I guess someone beat me to it!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wasnt going to post pics of my soon to be puppy until he was actually here... but here he is. Hes a black sable and hes mine unless his temperment turns out to be not what we need... but for now hes my pick, he was born sept 19. I can only hope he looks like Ike.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jgk2383 said:


> I wasnt going to post pics of my soon to be puppy until he was actually here... but here he is. Hes a black sable and hes mine unless his temperment turns out to be not what we need... but for now hes my pick, he was born sept 19. I can only hope he looks like Ike.


awwwwwwwwwwww he looks like a little bear!!:wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wanda, your dogs are beautiful. That is what I want my next GSD to look like.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I want a sable...have I mentioned that lately?!?

Nikita did NOT conceive again I so badly wanted her to have dark sables 

I want a dark sable puppy...have I mentioned that lately?!!//


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow tiny! Good luck.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone Ike is pretty special and I love him to death, its going to be really hard to send him off for his Sch. title. I wish I didnt have too but I am hoping I can find someone close.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

soooo I think we need more pictures of Ike.. Hint hint


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> soooo I think we need more pictures of Ike.. Hint hint


I agree... lol


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Agree....there are never enough Ike pics !!


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Liisi, black sable:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I'll post new pictures of Ike soon...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's my black sable


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

My O litter had 3 girls that I think are black sables....

At just about 2 weeks old...









3 weeks...









About 5 weeks...









About 9 weeks...









10 weeks









I should try to get a picture of the girls I still have here--the backs of their ears are so red--it will be interesting to see how dark they turn out and how red their undercoats end up.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I love them! Especially when they have those little circles around their eyes! It looks like they went tanning and left their sunglasses on .


----------



## schlandiger (Sep 30, 2010)

i wonder if my puppy would almost be considered a black sable... shes super black except for the legs and barely under the chest/chin area. im sure it will change as she ages, but maybe it would be in the territory as a black sable.


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

Brandy is 4.5 Months old.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

AEA said:


> Brandy is 4.5 Months old.


Gorgeous!

EDIT: MY FAVORITE THREAD!

so favorite that caps lock was needed lol


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ugh love love love them all!!!! Cant wait to have my guy here!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

This is Jackson from puppy to adult


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackson.....:wub:
I love the black sables!!!!!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I would consider Kendra a black sable..opinions?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Black sables are almost all black but with some color showing through. 
So Kendra would probably be a blanket black and tan, unless she has penciling down her legs then she's bi color.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

The only reason I was wondering if she was sable was because she has tan shading all through out her back and neck instead of being solid black..She does have some penciling down her legs too


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Marissa she is really CUTE!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I still don't know if this guy will be mine or I will get one of his littermates, but I'm crossing fingers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mjbgsd said:


> Black sables are almost all black but with some color showing through.
> So Kendra would probably be a blanket black and tan, unless she has penciling down her legs then she's bi color.











I see dark sable in Kendra, not a black sable and not a black and tan either. Many of the dogs posted are dark sables...Akbar & Masi(along with Wanda's gang) are black sable, IMO. 
Here is Karlo a dark sable:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Jakoda..I adore her!! She is one of the sweetest GSDs I have ever met !!Catu he is ADORABLE !!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Marissa I think your girl is adorable


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Wanda...I sure adore her! Im not so sure she is PB but I dont care. Every day she is here is truely a miracle


----------

